# Herb Crusted Ribeye Roast



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Menu*
Herb Crusted Ribeye Roast
Parmesan Risotto
Caprese Salad
Butter/Garlic Bok Choy

*Herb Crusted Ribeye Roast aka Prime Rib*
6.22lb boneless ribeye roast.
Slathered in a mix of A1 and Worcestershire sauces.
Crusted in various herbs and SPOG.
Tightly trussed and wrapped in plastic overnight.
Smoked over hickory at 220°-240° to an IT of 135°.


































































*Parmesan Risotto*
Link >>> Parmesan Risotto





















*Double Layer Caprese Salad*
A very simple but tasty classic of sliced tomato, mozzarella and fresh basil, topped with a Basalmic vinegar glace.












*Butter/Garlic Bok Choy*
Fresh Bok Choy fried in butter and lots of garlic.












*The Money Shot*


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh man. I've already eaten supper but this is making my mouth water. Great looking dinner.


----------

